# Blood shooting prop?!?!



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey all,

I have yet another question. When building a weapon style prop, or even using a store bought prop, such as a machete or a knive for example, how can I rig it to shoot blood? For a live action scene in my haunt, Im having a situation where a girl gets her throat cut, Im not only trying to achieve the act, but IM also trying to capture the effect, or the blood running out of her kneck, but I know it actually come out of the prop, so here is my over all question, how do I get any weapon style prop to do that?

I know it requires some plastic tubing, and a pump of some kind. But where do I get the materials to do this? And how is it best done?

Sorry to be a pain in the rear here. But most of you Im sure have by far more experience doing this then me.

Many thanks!
Chuck


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*How I have seen it done...*

Was like this, a small piece of rubber/plastic tubing, the length of the sword/knife (found at any home depot/Lowes) Tubing should end at the Mid point of the sword as this is where the "cut" on the actor is made. A bulb from a turkey baster ($3.00 at the grocery store). The bulb is hidden in the hand with the sword handle and then squeezed when near the actors neck. The tubing can be secured with clear packaging tape to the back side of the sword...

Thats my cheap and easy idea...

Melty


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Paranormal Media said:


> When building a weapon style prop, or even using a store bought prop, such as a machete or a knive for example, how can I rig it to shoot blood?


Try this link. It gives one idea using a Swifter mop pump.
http://www.instructables.com/id/Special-FX:-Almost-free-Squirting-Blood-Effect/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

the squeeze I've used is an ear syringe from the drugstore. Its easier to conceal because of the way its shaped. To pull this off right in front of a live audience this is going to take some practice because you're basically doing stage magic, having to "palm" or conceal your rig so the audience doesn't see it. Practice practice practice.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Of course the easier version is to have the ripper do it. Have your victim held by the ripper with the knife under her throat. The tubing is actually on her neck under the appliance, and the bulb located on back of her.

When the rippers slices, her head goes back opening the appliance, he controls the blood squirt, and she faints or falls so she lands on her back. (bulb pressed with a sudden body "sandwich" squeeze, or with his hand.)

Bulb is hidden the whole time, no slight of hand, and when she falls it frees the ripper up to walk to the audience.

The challenge is refilling any bulb since it is a little tricky. The best way I have done this is to use a nasel syringe, take off the plastic on the end, insert a fish airline connector and attach the tubing to that. The tubing can be popped on and off to refill as needed and the seal is almost blood tight. Dunk the whole bulb to fill it since air bubbles in the line and top of the bulb is your worst enemy. Dunk the whole tube in the blood to fill that the first time, or the blood will never make it past the air in the tubing (unless extremely short tubing.)

Consider a syringe to hook up to the airline. pop the needle off and hook up the airline. you can have another actor do it out of sight, or the ripper one handed.

As rev said, all this takes practice though. Practice with water. easier clean up.


----------



## Paranormal Media (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks all this helps alot. I was on the "drawing board" so to speak and was stumped by this..lol
I will try these and let you know how it turns out!!

Many thanks,
Chuck


----------

